# صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة



## فراشة مسيحية (10 نوفمبر 2007)




----------



## ميرنا (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

*حلوة اوى يا رومى ميرسى *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

ميرسى ليكى يا ميرنا

الله عليكى و انتى هادية كدا بتبقى أمووووورة​


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

ميرسي حلوة كتير


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

وهي كمان صورة لمار جرجس


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

ميرسى يا رامى على المشاركة و الصورة

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ميرنا (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسى ليكى يا ميرنا​
> 
> 
> الله عليكى و انتى هادية كدا بتبقى أمووووورة​


*تقصدنى انى مجنونة ولا اية بظبط حددى كلامك :scenic:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*



ميرنا قال:


> *تقصدنى انى مجنونة ولا اية بظبط حددى كلامك :scenic:*​


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اصل كتبت الرد دا بعد مكنا بناكف فى بعض فى موضوع تانى :smile02


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

*شكرا على الصوره​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

شكرآ يا أشرف​


----------



## friendlove (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

صورة جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك خدمتك ويحفظك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*



friendlove قال:


> صورة جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك خدمتك ويحفظك


 
شكرآ حبيبتى

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## blackrock (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

*جميل جدا
وخاصه ان انهارده عيد الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس الاسكندري
7 هاتور
16/11/2007
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين
بركه صلاته تكون معنا ومعكم
امين​*


----------



## mohraeel (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

شكراااااااااااااا جدا على الصوره
كنت فى الزفه بتاعته النهارده فى حارة زويله فى القاهره
وكانت تحفه بجد
بركته وشفاعته تحاوطك وتكون معانا امين​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*



blackrock قال:


> *جميل جدا​*
> *وخاصه ان انهارده عيد الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس الاسكندري*
> *7 هاتور*
> *16/11/2007*
> ...


 
و انت طيب و بخير دايمآ

ميرسى جدآ على الرد الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*



mohraeel قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا جدا على الصوره
> 
> كنت فى الزفه بتاعته النهارده فى حارة زويله فى القاهره
> وكانت تحفه بجد
> ...


 
الله يا بختك بجد

شكرآ حبيبتى 

الرب يباركك


----------



## رامى كيرلس... (14 مايو 2008)

انتى نقلها الصورة دى ولااية يافراشة ممكن اللة واعلم اصل دة من تصميمى فى موقع تانى


----------



## s_h (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

*صورة فى منتها الروعة 
شكرا ليك يا جميل
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

*صورة رااااائع يافراشة

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## صوت الرب (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

شكرا يا فراشتنا


----------



## vetaa (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*

*جميلة يا احلى فراشه
بجد شكلها عسول خالص

وبركه شفاعته تكون معانا كلنا

وميرسى ليكى يا قمرتنا
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

رامى كيرلس... قال:


> انتى نقلها الصورة دى ولااية يافراشة ممكن اللة واعلم اصل دة من تصميمى فى موقع تانى


 
اة نقلاها ولو تصميمي كنت قلت

شكر لمرورك
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*



s_h قال:


> *صورة فى منتها الروعة *​
> *شكرا ليك يا جميل*
> 
> *ربنا يبركك*​




 ميرسي كتير ليك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> *صورة رااااائع يافراشة​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك*​




 ميرسي حبيبتي فيبي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*



صوت الرب قال:


> شكرا يا فراشتنا


 
العفو يا استاذنا الف شكر على الرد

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صورة لمارجرجس بتلمع روووعة*



vetaa قال:


> *جميلة يا احلى فراشه*
> 
> *بجد شكلها عسول خالص*
> 
> ...




امين يا فيفو

ميرسي يا قمر على الرد العسل ​


----------



## amjad-ri (27 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا على الصورة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

العفوووووووو امجد​


----------



## ارووجة (27 أغسطس 2008)

روووووعة
ربناي باركك حبيبتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا احلى اروووجة​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أغسطس 2008)

جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

اغريغوريوس

ميرسييييييييييييي​


----------

